# I'm Getting (re)Married!



## LPBeier (Apr 24, 2014)

Almost 13 years ago and much to the disappointment of many family and friends, TB and I eloped in the back yard under an apple tree with just his best friend and my sister as witnesses.  It was extremely romantic and one of the happiest days of my life.

We have been through a lot during these years and it took quite a toll on our relationship at times.  This was a second marriage for me and first for TB.  During these past couple of years since my Dad passed away and we have both been getting health issues under control, our relationship has taken a very positive turn.  Last week we admitted we were truly in love and decided to renew our vows in church and in front of friends and family.

It will probably happen in August, though we have to set a firm date.  It will be a small ceremony with a tea-style reception after.  Then we will have a small dinner for only close family and friends in the evening.  I will be planning both menus and designing the wedding cake, but I will get catering colleagues to do the work.

We are both very excited about this new chapter in our life together so I wanted to share it with you.  Since we are all foodies, I thought I would report on the progress of the menus, and of course ask for feedback along the way.

Then, on September 15th we will have the honeymoon we never got - a 7 day Alaskan Cruise, round trip from Vancouver!


----------



## Addie (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, we have had new babies, but never that I can recall a "bride!" 

So many questions. Do you get a new engagement and wedding ring? Are you going to buy a wedding gown? Bridesmaids? Color scheme? 

Congratulations. It is always good for the heart to hear of a marriage that can stand the test of time. Sounds like you two are still giddy about each other. Keep it going!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sounds great Laurie, Congratulations!

Shrek and I got remarried in the back yard under a tree...


----------



## pacanis (Apr 24, 2014)

Sounds pretty cool. Re-newed vows and a trip to AK. 
Have fun!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 24, 2014)

Re-congrats, LP and TB!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone, and I hope you won't mind me prattling on about it here.  I feel like a young girl planning her first wedding.  

Addie, it will be very simple, no wedding party, just us, and I have picked out my dress (one that I know PF will approve of!).  It isn't a true wedding dress, but floor length and flowing...no train for me to trip on!

We haven't discussed new rings.  I can't wear mine because my fingers keep changing size with swelling and losing weight.  

As for colour scheme, our colours are purple (me) and green (TB) and that is what it will be.  Though everything will be very simple.

I just got an email reply from a caterer friend.  She is ecstatic about looking after the food and wants to meet this afternoon.  I told her we haven't even set the date or told family, the pastor, etc.  She has penciled in both of the dates we are thinking of so she doesn't double book them. I wanted to tell her first so I could make sure she was available.  We have worked together before and are really on the same wavelength so I am really happy she can do it.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is my dress, in silver pewter.  I will make a new underdress in some shade of purple.  I will wear purple flats and probably just some baby's breath in my hair - no bouquet because I am allergic to most flowers and am not a fan of silk, though some of the newer ones are quite nice.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2014)

Laurie this is wonderful.  It will be a happy reaffirmation of your love.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 24, 2014)

That's so romantic and what a great idea!


----------



## Addie (Apr 24, 2014)

What a beautiful gown. Makes me want to get married again so I can wear one like it. That gown is breath taking. Hubby will lose his breath when he sees you in it. You are going to be one gorgeous bride.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations, Laurie - this is such happy news!  You know we look forward to hearing about the plans as they progress. Lovely dress.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations!!

Yes, more details as they develop!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh that is such a great idea. Do keep us up to date.


----------



## CatPat (Apr 24, 2014)

I love this! I am engaged so we can prattle together!

Your gown is lovely, Laurie! 

If you cannot have the rings, what of a nice hearts necklace? These are very pretty, and they are all in different prices:

Kay - Open Hearts Necklace 1/20 ct tw Diamonds Sterling Silver

I love the two hearts! Uckkkkk...I'm getting all romantic. Congratulations, Laurie!!

With very much love,
~Cat


----------



## jabbur (Apr 24, 2014)

Laurie, congratulations!! That is so wonderful.  Reading all your plans is exciting.  A friend of mine didn't want rings when she got married so she and her hubby went and got their ring finger tattooed with a Celtic knot ring.  Another idea, since you can't carry flowers, have your bouquet made with cooking utensils!  With your love of cooking and baking it would be very appropriate!  Have fun planning it all.  You two deserve all the happiness.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 24, 2014)

jabbur said:


> Laurie, congratulations!! That is so wonderful.  Reading all your plans is exciting.  A friend of mine didn't want rings when she got married so she and her hubby went and got their ring finger tattooed with a Celtic knot ring.  Another idea, since you can't carry flowers, have your bouquet made with cooking utensils!  With your love of cooking and baking it would be very appropriate!  Have fun planning it all.  You two deserve all the happiness.



Like


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 24, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> Here is my dress, in silver pewter.  I will make a new underdress in some shade of purple.  I will wear purple flats and probably just some baby's breath in my hair - no bouquet because I am allergic to most flowers and am not a fan of silk, though some of the newer ones are quite nice.



Love the dress, purple will be fantastic underneath!!!


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 24, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> Almost 13 years ago and much to the disappointment of many family and friends, TB and I eloped in the back yard under an apple tree with just his best friend and my sister as witnesses. It was extremely romantic and one of the happiest days of my life.
> 
> We have been through a lot during these years and it took quite a toll on our relationship at times. This was a second marriage for me and first for TB. During these past couple of years since my Dad passed away and we have both been getting health issues under control, our relationship has taken a very positive turn. Last week we admitted we were truly in love and decided to renew our vows in church and in front of friends and family.
> 
> ...


Congratulations for the second time around.

A friend of mine is getting married on an Arctic cruise in May.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 24, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> Here is my dress, in silver pewter. I will make a new underdress in some shade of purple. I will wear purple flats and probably just some baby's breath in my hair - no bouquet because I am allergic to most flowers and am not a fan of silk, though some of the newer ones are quite nice.


Lovely dress


----------



## bakechef (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations!  

I'll be following this thread closely, it will be so fun to see what you come up with!

I hope that there will be pictures!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 24, 2014)

That's pretty special TB and LP. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 25, 2014)

*Cat*, yest we will have to have many discussions as we both plan!  That necklace is beautiful.  We had discussed putting my original rings on a chain, but I have some issues with things around my neck - even if it is a loose one, I feel it in back and it makes me feel claustrophobic.  

*Jabbur* - I love the kitchen utensil idea!  I will give it some thought!

To everyone who commented on my dress, thanks.  I actually just got an email today saying it was a new arrival.  I just fell in love instantly!  Can't beat the price too for a wedding dress!   I can spend a little on the lining and accessories and still save a bundle!  It will of course go towards the most important part of a wedding....the food of course!

There was a show on Food Network Canada a few years ago called "I Do, Let's Eat!".  It was a half hour and showed about 5 minutes of the preparation and wedding and the rest of the show was dedicated to the reception and the food.  The couples were from all different cultures in Canada and was very interesting.


----------



## menumaker (Apr 25, 2014)

There's only one thing to add at the moment and that is.................. Blessings to you both x


----------



## tinlizzie (Apr 25, 2014)

Wishing you much continued happiness, LP.  This is wonderful!


----------



## Oldvine (Apr 25, 2014)

"I do. Let's eat"  sounds like my husband's kind of wedding or a version of any party he's a part of.  The dress looks wonderful.   Please let us know if it's a wonderful as it looks when it arrives.  There are some cute items on that website.  Thanks and congratulations.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay, we made some decisions today.

We are going to write and recite our own vows (but we won't share them until the day of course) and we will be exchanging rings - whether we get mine resized or get a new one hasn't been decided yet. 

We will give an open invitation to our church, friends and family for the ceremony and then add a separate invitation to a small dinner to those from out of town and close family and friends.

A photographer friend (who I make the hats for) will take pictures (and I will make sure she gets some of the food just for you all!)

It will be on August 2nd or 23rd, depending on the availability of my best friend and our Pastor.  

We will hold everything at our church because it is convenient, I have catered many weddings there, and it is wheelchair accessible for TB's best friend who is a quadriplegic. We were thinking of the dinner at our common room here which is really nice, but not accessible.

For the dinner I am thinking of a classic Roast Beef with yorkshire pudding, au jus, roasted or mashed potatoes, vegetables and salad.  It is easy to make gluten free and tasty for everyone.  A friend has an awesome rub for the roast that I know he will make for us (he just won't give it to me).  We may add some salmon to that as well.  This isn't official, just a first run at it.  Anyone got any thoughts on it?  It will only be for about 20 - 30 people.

TB and I ran the sound booth at our church for many years.  We helped design the "new" booth (about 10 years ago) and if you couldn't find us we were probably there.  Since we are not having attendants, and are going to walk down the aisle together, we decided that he will come down out of the booth which is at the back on one side of the room and I will come from the foyer on the other side, meeting in the middle.  Since we are still known as the "Beiers in the Booth" I think many people will get a kick out of it.

Wow, this is really happening.  We also talked about wording for invitations and I guess the guest list is the next item!  I wish I could invite all of you!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 25, 2014)

Laurie, I so enjoyed reading about your upcoming re-marriage vows! How romantic, and your dress is stunning! I can read the excitement in your posts, and your dinner sounds wonderful. 

Best wishes to both of you for many more happy years together.  I love to hear about things like this.


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 25, 2014)

Laurie, I couldn't be happier for you!  This is a wonderful way to reaffirm your love for each other!  Your dress is perfect and the food sounds just right!


----------



## CatPat (Apr 27, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, we made some decisions today.
> 
> We are going to write and recite our own vows (but we won't share them until the day of course) and we will be exchanging rings - whether we get mine resized or get a new one hasn't been decided yet.
> 
> ...



Oh I am so happy of this, Laurie! I wish I could be there. This is wonderful!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow, this is so exciting Laurie! Congrats on your re-marriage and have a good time with this. Love the dress, and all of your ideas are sounding wonderful. Especially:





LPBeier said:


> Okay, we made some decisions today.......... I wish I could invite all of you!


Don't worry, we'll all be with you in spirit. Just make sure you post pictures.  Looking forward to more posts with details so we can follow along.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 28, 2014)

My dress has been ordered and we have started to tell some of the people we need to tell before the news is common knowledge.  

We were supposed to go to TB's parents' place last night to see them and our two nieces who were down for an annual charity run.  We figured it would be a good way to tell most of the family.  However, my bronchitis was getting the best of me and I needed to stay home and rest.

I am phoning the pastor in the morning to set up some time to meet with him to see if he will perform the ceremony and what day is best.  I have my best friend's holidays and thankfully they are not the two dates we have in mind.  She missed our first wedding (I would have had her stand up for me) but was away then.

We have pretty much confirmed that the dinner will be baron of beef and all the trimmings.  Now it is the desserts and the tea menu to nail down and that is not as simple.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 28, 2014)

Monkey will be the perfect Flower Girl and Violet the Ring Bearer.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 29, 2014)

*We've Set the Date!*

So, our vow renewal ceremony is going to be on August 23, 2014.  

Now begins the fun!


----------



## LPBeier (May 3, 2014)

Well, I have designed my "re-wedding" cake.  We are going to have a cake for the open tea after the ceremony and dessert(s) after the private dinner.

Since it isn't a normal "wedding", I am not making a normal cake.  Well, it is cake with icing and fondant, but the shape is what sets it apart.  I don't want to say too much, but for those of you who saw my "defying gravity cake" for my niece, this one takes it to another level!  I am going to do most of the prep and a friend of mine will do the last minute constructing, etc.

I wish August would hurry up and get here - I am going to have everything done and won't know what to do with myself!


----------



## LPBeier (May 3, 2014)

This is the cake I was referring to.

Ours won't look anything like this, but this was my first attempt at non symetrical cakes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 3, 2014)

Love that cake, LP!!


----------



## Somebunny (May 4, 2014)

Hmm that link takes me to a post about spiced cherry tomatoes from 2005 =\


----------



## Dawgluver (May 4, 2014)

That's strange, Bunny, the link takes me to a beautiful blue cake with sunflowers.


----------



## Somebunny (May 4, 2014)

Must be some kind of glitch!


----------



## LPBeier (May 4, 2014)

This is strange.  I clicked on the link here on my PC and it came up with the cake.  However, when I clicked on it earlier on my phone, I got what Bunny got.  

Somebunny, if you go to my profile and the album "my cakes", in the middle is a cake in shades of blue with sunflowers.  The layers are all on angles in the air!  Sorry you are having problems with this.

This will give you a bit of an idea what I am going for with my cake.  It will be different, but very much along these lines.
http://www.craftsy.com/project/view/stacked-swag-cake/181078


----------



## bakechef (May 4, 2014)

I had the same problem yesterday, when I clicked on the mobile app, I got the tomato post, on the computer, I got the proper post.  Strange.


----------



## LPBeier (May 4, 2014)

So, bakechef (and anyone else), what do you think of the inspiration for my cake?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 4, 2014)

I think it will be a beautiful cake and I love the asymmetry.  Colors?


----------



## LPBeier (May 5, 2014)

The base will be a pale silver to go with my dress.  There will be painted and sugar (to give depth) daisies and butterflies in purple and green.  The flowers and butterflies will be on top (round) and large square cakes.  The whole think is cake by the way!  No styrofoam!

The designer calls it asymetrical, but to me it is symetrical, more "defying gravity".


----------



## LPBeier (May 5, 2014)

My best friend came over with a batch of her awesome health giving Won tons as my bronchitis is still not going away.

She said it looked like her husband would be able to come for the whole day of the ceremony, tea and dinner.  She then said "Now you better not be catering this".  I also showed her a picture of the cake and was able to say no, I am putting the menu together and getting (a person we both know) to execute it, and will do some parts of the cake and get my young protege to put it all together the day of. My BFF was very proud of me... and so am I!


----------



## LPBeier (May 5, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> The designer calls it asymetrical, but to me it is symetrical, more "defying gravity".


 
TB called it a "cake full of holes"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 5, 2014)

Swiss cake!  LOL!


----------



## CatPat (May 5, 2014)

This is wonderful, Laurie!

I'm so happy for you! And your date of August 23 is so very interesting! My Mamma's parents were married on August 23, 1942!!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier (May 6, 2014)

Thanks, Cat.  Our actual wedding anniversary is September 1st, but that is a Monday, and the last long weekend before school starts here so very busy for people who we would want to come.  Also, we are leaving for holidays on the 12th and the August date just seemed the best.  I like that it is on your grandparents' anniversary.  It makes it even more special!


----------



## CatPat (May 8, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Cat.  Our actual wedding anniversary is September 1st, but that is a Monday, and the last long weekend before school starts here so very busy for people who we would want to come.  Also, we are leaving for holidays on the 12th and the August date just seemed the best.  I like that it is on your grandparents' anniversary.  It makes it even more special!



Thank you! And I love the idea of that beautiful cake! My Aunty Ileana (Papa's sister) is making our cake but she said it's a surprise, so we do not have an idea of what it is.

And also, I think your dress is much prettier than mine. You will be a beautiful bride (again)!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (May 8, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Thank you! And I love the idea of that beautiful cake! My Aunty Ileana (Papa's sister) is making our cake but she said it's a surprise, so we do not have an idea of what it is.
> 
> And also, I think your dress is much prettier than mine. You will be a beautiful bride (again)!
> 
> ...





Two questions for you Cat. Will you be wearing a long white gown and have you considered using one of your tiaras with the veil attached? One more questions. Have you and Carl any idea of when you want to get married?


----------



## taxlady (May 8, 2014)

Addie said:


> Two questions for you Cat. Will you be wearing a long white gown and have you considered using one of your tiaras with the veil attached? One more questions. Have you and Carl any idea of when you want to get married?


Addie, I think you must have missed this thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f168/papacat-and-i-are-pleased-to-announce-89518.html

The picture of Cat's dress is in post #16, on page 2.


----------



## Addie (May 9, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Addie, I think you must have missed this thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f168/papacat-and-i-are-pleased-to-announce-89518.html
> 
> The picture of Cat's dress is in post #16, on page 2.



Thank you. I found it.

I am so happy for these two kids. They are doing everything right. Congratulation Cat and Carl.


----------



## CatPat (May 15, 2014)

Thank you! 

Laurie and TB are doing everything right also!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier (May 28, 2014)

I haven't reported in awhile, but things are moving along nicely.  The guest list is uncertain as many people are already booked but we are fine with whoever can come. The actual invitations go out this week so we will get a more firm count after that.

I have my dress and just have to make a new underdress for it.  I love it and can't wait to be able to wear it for real.

The cake design is finalized.  I have three cakes to make before then so will get back into practice before mine.  I am doing all the preliminary work and having a friend assemble it on the day.

We are still unsure what the menu for the dinner (about 60 - 75 people) will be.  We have gone from baron of beef to BBQ to Chicken.  It is funny how I have catered so many events and have been able to suggest menus for others but can't decide my own.  Maybe I will let my friend who is catering it make the suggestions! 

The photographer is booked and so is the church where we will have everything - ceremony, tea and dinner.  There is a great park close by for pictures.


----------



## LPBeier (May 30, 2014)

We did some heavy thinking yesterday and have pretty much decided that we are going to postpone this until next year.

Like a "real" wedding, three months is just not long enough to plan, specially when you want people to come in the summer...they are often already booked.  

So, we will decide as soon as we can talk to our pastor and the church secretary on a new date next year and then have everyone save it ahead of time.

Things were just not coming together.  I was rushed trying to make the invitations and the design wasn't working.  My caterer friend realized that she accidentally double booked herself for that day and we were second. 

The only thing is that the photographer is booked and a deposit made but that is okay, because we don't have pictures of us so we are going to have a family session then book her again for the real thing.

I feel good about this.  We aren't cancelling, but this way we will have it the way we want and with the people we want.


----------



## cave76 (May 30, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> We did some heavy thinking yesterday and have pretty much decided that we are going to postpone this until next year



Oh, poo.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 30, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> We did some heavy thinking yesterday and have pretty much decided that we are going to postpone this until next year.
> 
> Like a "real" wedding, three months is just not long enough to plan, specially when you want people to come in the summer...they are often already booked.
> 
> ...



It's sounds like it's for the best. More time to plan, more family and friends available, less rushing and less stress. Take it easy and keep us posted on your plans as they develop


----------



## Kayelle (May 30, 2014)

I know you must be disappointed Laurie but maybe it's for the best. Maybe a quiet renewal of your vows with just the two of you under your apple tree again would be more meaningful for the two of  you anyway. Other people involved isn't important anyway, and frankly, I doubt anyone but the two of you sees it as an important event in their lives. Maybe things not working out was a reality check to rethink the whole thing. Hugs to you...and have a wonderful time on your honeymoon cruise in September! That beautiful dress will be perfect for "formal nite"


----------



## LPBeier (May 30, 2014)

I keep trying to reply and my hands go on the wrong keys and I lose the post.

Kayelle, actually people WANT to be there which is one of the reasons we want to postpone to give them more notice.  They are thrilled for us and want to be part of it.

We couldn't do it under the apple tree if we wanted because it, and the house we had aren't there anymore.  But doing it in the church means more to us.  

My caterer friend was ecstatic when I told her we were postponing because she really wants to do it for us as I have helped her out a few times.  We will give her the date as soon as we know and she is going to book it off right away.

Those that said they couldn't come and we have told them we are thinking of waiting are really happy and telling us times they can't be here.

I am feeling much better about this.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 30, 2014)

Laurie, you made the right decision.  This way you'll get it done the way you want it, without feeling rushed.


----------



## Addie (May 30, 2014)

Wise decision Laurie. It is not like your Papa is standing there with a shotgun. Only his blessings.


----------



## LPBeier (May 30, 2014)

Addie said:


> Wise decision Laurie. It is not like your Papa is standing there with a shotgun. Only his blessings.



Addie, my "Papa" is probably looking down and shaking his head, glad he doesn't have to attend.  He was overjoyed when we eloped - he loved Tony and the fact we were married, he just wasn't one for weddings or parties.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> Addie, my "Papa" is probably looking down and shaking his head, glad he doesn't have to attend.  He was overjoyed when we eloped - he loved Tony and the fact we were married, he just wasn't one for weddings or parties.



Have you considered eloping again? 

Check with the cruise line and see if the Captain of the ship will renew your vows while you are on your cruise in September.  It would make a nice quiet memory for you both and take some of the pressure off while you plan for the _*BIG*_ event next year.

Good luck to you both!


----------



## LPBeier (May 31, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Have you considered eloping again?
> 
> Check with the cruise line and see if the Captain of the ship will renew your vows while you are on your cruise in September.  It would make a nice quiet memory for you both and take some of the pressure off while you plan for the _*BIG*_ event next year.
> 
> Good luck to you both!


Thanks, Aunt Bea, that is a lovely idea.  But the whole point of renewing our vows is to do it with our family and friends because we didn't the first time.  They understand that and I have so many people that want to help in so many ways that it should be easy now that we will be picking a date that will give everyone time to plan to be there.


----------



## bakechef (May 31, 2014)

You absolutely made the right decision!  Even a small wedding has so many details that just shouldn't be rushed.

This will give you a whole year to get everything "just right" and so much less stressful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 31, 2014)

I was surprised when Shrek managed our vow renewal with his kids and no input from me.  A nice backyard wedding, complete with minister, with the kids and grand kids all around.  Our "elopement" just had my side of the family.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 1, 2014)

I can understand wanting a religious ceremony in your church LP. I sure hope you don't postpone your "romantic just for the two of you" cruise to Alaska though.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 1, 2014)

We aren't postponing anything!  

We had some people talk to us (and post on our FB invite) that we should do what WE want and some people can come and some can't.  We think we were just getting frustrated because family weren't excited and getting back to us, or just saying no.  But friends are happy not just to come but to help out too.  

So, we are having the ceremony and tea as planned on August 23rd of this year and have cancelled the dinner.  If there are out of town people they can come to our place after or we can take them to dinner.  I feel so much better!

And the fact people want to help us in lieu of presents in everything from decorating, preparing food, helping with the invitations, cleaning up, you name it, has taken a huge weight off of us.

I want to do this and yes, our romantic cruise for two a month later is still happening.  We have our cabin with a balcony and I will be taking the dress (after it is worn at the ceremony) as a back-up formal (I had already bought one).

I will post the tea menu soon for feedback!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay!  Sounds like you are doing what YOU and TB want to do, not what others want.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 1, 2014)

Now you're talkin, LP........simplify! 

As much as you'd like to think this is as important to "them" as it is to you, that's just not a reality. If they can come, that's wonderful. If not, oh well. The ceremony and tea will be special because the two of you are there.


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay!  Good for you, I agree with Kayelle.
Something this big, should be on your time schedule and whomever can be there will be.  You can't please everyone all the time, so please yourselves . Happy for you!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 2, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> We aren't postponing anything!
> 
> We had some people talk to us (and post on our FB invite) that we should do what WE want and some people can come and some can't. We think we were just getting frustrated because family weren't excited and getting back to us, or just saying no. But friends are happy not just to come but to help out too.
> 
> ...


 

Great news Laurie, I am so happy for you!


----------

